

Ask HN: Leaving GoDaddy. Is there a Domain Registrar with a decent UI/UX? - geekfactor

Like many, I've had my fill of GoDaddy. Since I'm going through the pain of moving, I'd like to find a registrar whose domain management console doesn't look like ass. Does such a thing exist?<p>In addition to GD, I have a few domains at name.com (forgot-the-CSS ass) and have set up an account at namecheap.com (Microsoft-Access-looking ass).<p>These two are highly recommended on HN and elsewhere, but is this the best we can do? Is there any domain registrar who has any sense for usability/UX?
======
charliepark
If you define "UX" by "how the interface looks", I can't help. But if you
define it as "the total user experience", I've been really impressed by
DreamHost (<http://dreamhost.com/>). They make transferring in and out really
easy, they're crystal-clear about what you're signing up for, and they give
you straightforward options for how to cancel, how to sign up for auto-renewed
registration, and how to do everything else involved with managing your
domain. Their site isn't a paragon of beautiful design, but in terms of
usability, it's great.

~~~
geekfactor
Possibly a good option, but I use DreamHost for shared hosting, and would like
to keeps domains separate. Thanks, though!

------
revorad
I'm happy with namecheap. I do agree their UI is a bit dated, but it doesn't
bother me much because I probably spend less than a few minutes every month
using it.

------
saiko-chriskun
I'm a fan of gandi.net

------
billpatrianakos
I've used GoDaddy before so I know what you mean by decent UI. Name.com,
namecheap.com, and gandi.net get great reviews. I use both name and namecheap
and I know if you're switching from godaddy you'll like them a lot.

